# Where to stay in Utah 3rd week of Feb



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok, so I'm planning a trip out to west and I'm thinking of staying local to Park City and the Canyons since I don't plan on renting a car. Where's an inexpensive decent place to stay? I'd like to check out other resorts but I don't know if I wanna swing the dough to rent a 4x4.

I'll probably be arriving either a Tuesday or a Wednesday. I've been trying to do some research but I don't think my search skills are up to par. 

I don't know if it's cheaper to find groceries and find a place with a kitchen to save $$ on eating out or saving $$ on lodging to afford eating out. If it was 4 or more people I'd pick a place with a kitchen but since it's just two of us I'm not sure what would be the best route not to mention I would end up having to rent a vehicle to go grocery shopping anyway.

Anyone have any hookups for lodging for two? :laugh:


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Park City and "cheap" don't belong in the same sentence......You stay there you will pay.....no getting around it....


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Rent a car, stay and Sandy or Midvale, pick up lift tickets from Canyon Sports, and drive up (or take the bus from a park & ride) to the LCC/BCC resorts. It is still going to be a lot cheaper than going to PC.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

^^Sounds like a better idea. I'd like to check out the different resorts. 

Any suggestions on which place to stay or if there's a place with a kitchen?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

I've stayed at Homewood Suites in Midvale on Fort Union Blvd (if you follow up this road, it is the same road that will turn into the road that goes into Solitude/Brighton. Along this road is Canyon Sports to pick up cheap lift tickets. Suite style rooms with full kitchen. Stayed for around $100 a night depending on promos.

If you need to go to PC, its about a 30-40 minute drive from here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Im going at around the same time and it seems Midvale is the place to stay. Check out the Super 8 around 50 bucks a night and ski bus pick up across the street.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

toopach said:


> Im going at around the same time and it seems Midvale is the place to stay. Check out the Super 8 around 50 bucks a night and ski bus pick up across the street.


super 8 is the best place but im pretty sure they dont have kitchenettes .. however every style of food is within 3 blocks of that place ( including a grocery store).. get a shuttle from the airport to the super8 and take the bus to solitude brighton or snowbird.. walk to food .. youll never need a car 

I ride weds thurs and sundays for sure .. all the other days are maybe maybe not .. need a ride to solitude or brighton on those three days let me know


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I was hoping to check out the other resorts in the area and it seems that rental for an suv/4x4 is around $800?!?!  That's crazy. I might as well sleep in that thing. I guess I can rent an econobox and hope the two boards fit in there if they have folding seats.

Which Hotel 8 is it exactly? Is there an address available?

My concern is not being able to hit the other resorts if it dumps. I guess I'm starting to get picky now...lol

I'll take a motel/hotel jacuzzi/pool and rent an econobox I suppose. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Magnum626 said:


> I was hoping to check out the other resorts in the area and it seems that rental for an suv/4x4 is around $800?!?!  That's crazy. I might as well sleep in that thing. I guess I can rent an econobox and hope the two boards fit in there if they have folding seats.
> 
> Which Hotel 8 is it exactly? Is there an address available?
> 
> ...


If it dumps and chains are required, take the ski bus. Theres stops in Midvale, or you can drive up to the parking lot in the beginning of each canyon and catch it from there.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Super 8 Salt Lake City Hotel this super 8 is minutes from solitude brighton and snowbird ... two skishops on the way to the resorts plus a million ( almost ) food choices within 3 blocks


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

I will most likely be staying at the base of the canyons from the 10th to the 15th. It seems that 225 is pretty standard for a nightly rental of a two bedroom plus loft condo. Check out vrbo.com


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I got a 2BR house (sleeps 6) a block from Main Street on vrbo.com for about $200/night, Feb 15-21. Couldn't beat that location/price anywhere.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the responses everyone. Looks like I'll be staying at the super8 and renting a 4x4. The jacuzzi looks pretty small in the pics but for the price you can't go wrong.

I'm going with a friend of mine and she can handle the blues pretty well out here on the east coast, but they're not Vermont blues more like catskill blues. She's been to Whistler/Blackcomb and wanted to kill me when we took 3 lifts to get to the top. She was like "You mean we're not at the top yet?!?!" :laugh: She handled it pretty well though, not bad for her 10th day after learning to ride. Any suggestions on which mountain we should hit up that she can warm up to before we hit the 'bigger' resorts?

I've been to Snowbird in 99 and PC and the Canyons in 04. Canyons being my favorite just for the natural terrain. I'm more of a freeride person who never really goes into the park. Just some natural jumps here and there.

I can't wait to get out there. 

BTW thanks burritosandsnow for the offer on the ride!! Kudos bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

haha i'm going to be staying at the super 8 in midvale during the 3rd week of feb too! (wed- sunday) I did a lot of research on places to stay around SLC, and super 8 definitely seems like the best, and more importantly, cheapest option available


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm with some of the others.. Stay in Sandy or Midvale - even some spots downtown. Some of the property managers are hurting and you might get a crazy deal right now. To get the most days of skiing in if you are renting gear, rent from a place that has enough locations that you can leave it at the resort in Park City before heading to the airport.. or one that has a shop downtown and on the way to all of Utah's resorts. Ski 'N see has about 10 shops and discount lift tix.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

3rd week of February at the super 8 too, 15th to 21st if anyone wants to meet up and ride.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey toopach - 

I'll be there February 15 thru 22. Five of us flying in, and a sixth showing up mid-week. We're renting a house downtown. 

I am definitely down if people want to meet up to ride, or to party at night.


----------

